

FBI Did Not Steal Megaupload Evidence Because It’s “Digital”? - Swifty
http://torrentfreak.com/fbi-did-not-steal-megaupload-evidence-because-its-digital-120607/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TorrentfreakBits+%28TorrentFreak+-+Bits%29

======
arrakeen
oh the irony

